# Outdoor enclosures



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Eveyone is looking at building outside enclosures, here is how mine are set up. Here is a picture, that at the time was under construction, but it gives you a general description: 
This enclosure is 8ft x 8ft x 6ft. It has 1/2 inch plywood, 2ft up from the ground all the way around, this is for two reasons. One is to keep your tegu from rubbing his/her nose. The other reason is to keep dogs, cats, or varmints from getting in. On the bottom I used new heavy duty chicken wire buried with five inches of soil, then I add cypress mulch and the top layer is fine hay. The chicken wire is attached to 2x4s buried in the ground all the way around the inside. On the top I used 3/4 inch plywood, and from the plywood at the bottom all the way to the top I used chicken wire. There is a hole going down outside the enclosure. It is lined with wire. The wire is attached to the bottom to the wire in the bottom. It goes to a box buried outside under the ground 2 feet. The box has a hole cut out of the side of it. the wire is attached to the box. The tunnel is lined with indoor/outdoor carpet. This keeps the tegus from rubbing the wire traveling in and out of the hole. There is no where to go but the box or the cage. the wire is connected to the box, as well as the wire in the bottom of the cage. 

As for sunlight. I build mine so that they get morning sunlight as well as afternoon. Argentine tegus bask in the cooler parts of the day. When it is the hottest part of the day, they go into their burrows. 

These pictures will give you some ideas.


----------



## scotty93801 (Feb 3, 2008)

The enclosure looks like it's sitting on pallets. I want to build an outdoor enclosure and need all the help I can get .


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks good. i want to build one myself. you just gave me some ideas.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 4, 2008)

The one on the pallets was made so I could move it if I need to. They are my breeding bins, I can put one male and one female in each one for breeding and for the females to nest in.


----------



## scotty93801 (Feb 6, 2008)

Instead of using the wire to make the tunnel could I use a 10 inch
pvc pipe connected to the burrow box?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 6, 2008)

scotty93801 said:


> Instead of using the wire to make the tunnel could I use a 10 inch
> pvc pipe connected to the burrow box?



Yes you can, but you need to make it where they can get traction. The inside of the pipe would be pretty slick inside.


----------



## scotty93801 (Feb 6, 2008)

Should't be a problem it's corregated


----------



## Taucher76 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi varnyard

how many tegus will live in the first cage?
Is every part for one tegu???

in some weeks,better hope day...i will show my new outdoor enclosure...i hope...the weather turnns...from warm to frosty days...


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

I take it you are talking about the unpainted cage, those are breeding bins. They are 4x8ft and one female and one male go into each one. After the female starts building a nest the male is pulled out.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is a closer look.

This is the back side view:





This is a picture showing the entrance to the burrow, this is shut off during nesting to keep the females from laying the eggs under ground.





Side views.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish I knew how to build any enclosure  
this is sure an inspiration to learn 8)


----------



## DZLife (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice enclosures---do you have indoor enclosures as well?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, but it is not often that I use them.


----------

